

Ask HN: Designer co-founder? - jaytee_clone

I have no problem contracting jobs to designers. However, it will be nice to iterate through a few projects with a crafty designer in a partner-partner setting as suppose to a client-vender setting.<p>Ideally this should be someone who not only understands the problems of user interface on a psychological level, but also is proficient in HTML/CSS/Illustrator etc.<p>Unfortunately, I just never had any friend like that.<p>I have been thinking about hanging out at art schools or meetups. Can someone who has some experience with this give me some tips?
======
keefe
Yeah, I feel you. I'm looking at <http://99designs.com/> and
<http://www.deviantart.com/> right now.

------
eam
I'm currently working on a few projects and finishing my last semester of
college, but I might be able to help if I like your idea. :)

~~~
jaytee_clone
Cool. Which college are you studying at?

I have a bunch of ideas. I'm sure every one does. I have become less of an
idea person overtime because I know they are a dime a dozen. To me it's more
important to have the right people to evolve and execute an idea.

I'm imagining a process where we meet once a week, brainstorm an idea, build a
mock-up/prototype, test it and iterate. My experience tells me that many ideas
will get thrown out of the window.

How do you feel about that?

------
proexploit
proexploit@gmail.com. Let me know what you're needing in terms of design and
I'll see if I'm interested or can recommend someone for you.

~~~
jaytee_clone
I have a bunch of ideas. I'm sure every one does. I have become less of an
idea person overtime because I know they are a dime a dozen. To me it's more
important to have the right people to evolve and execute an idea.

I'm imagining a process where we meet once a week, brainstorm an idea, build a
mock-up/prototype, test it and iterate. My experience tells me that many ideas
will get thrown out of the window.

Do you know anyone who would be interested in doing that? Or should I change
the process a bit.

